# Got a JOB!!



## Andrea (Sep 1, 2004)

Yay!! I got a job. I've had other jobs in the past but this one is significant for me. I will be the first job that I ever got on my own. All the other jobs I've had I knew someone or my bf knew someone that worked there, and they kinda pulled some srings to get me the job. But this time I actually passed the interview by myself. I am so proud. And I think it is a job that I will actually like, It is at the library, so I won't feel any pressure to sell anything. Yay me!

andrea


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Congrats Andrea! Good luck with the job.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! :boogie :yay


----------



## tired_tool (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow, thats great. Congrats.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Way to go! :banana Good luck with the new job._


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrats Andrea!


----------



## softlyrising (Aug 3, 2006)

I have a friend who has SA and worked at the library and she liked it. Sounds like an ideal job. Congrats!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats, hope you enjoy it.


----------

